

Startup School: Great Variety of Speakers - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/04/20/y-combinator-startup-school-2008/

======
pmorici
"Another interesting observation was how many people were coding at the event.
The crowd was full of true hackers and not people who waste half their days at
meetings."

Hopefully not whilst the speakers were actually speaking, that just sounds
rude.

